# Problem in my PC :(



## channabasanna (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi All,

 Last week my hard disk was not detecting, and was showing BOOT DISK FAILURE. So i opened the cabinet and removed the extra power cable (Splitter) and connected it, it was working fine. But suddenly i could hear lot of Sound from my system, so had removed my processor and cleaned it, everything was fine after re-assembling the PC. I had switched it on, and it was working. Since i had to place it into my computer table i just lifted the CPU to keep it inside, suddenly the PC got switched off.

 After that it stopped booting, so i checked for RAM and all, RAM had no problem, neither Drives. So i took it to my dealer, the engineer there removed the processor and we found 3 pins bent (in the processor slot in the motherboard), so he told he cant send it to intel since it is physical damage, hence he will send it to repair here in Bangalore only. I agreed and gave it to him, today i just called the engineer and he said he needs some more time to replace the IC's in the board. 

 Can i know is that any issue in the IC's, my motherboard is just 2 years old and still has one more year of warranty.

My PC Configuration
Intel P4 2.66GHz
Intel D101GGC motherboard
Transcend 1GB DDR400 RAM
512MB DDR400 RAM
320GB Western Digital 320GB SATA HDD
80GB and 40GB Seagate IDE HDD's
SONY DVD Writer
LG CD Writer
450W SMPS
XFX 7600GS 256MB PCI-E Graphics Card.

Can anyone suggest what the problem is, is it any issues with the IC's in the motherboard or in the Processor slot. Can that be manually repaired. Please do help me. I need my system badly.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif

Thanks in Advance


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

If any IC is damaged then i think it should comes under warranty but like u said the processor pins are broken or bend, then it will be hard for him to change it!


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 21, 2008)

Instead of getting it serviced, shall i get a new motherboard, if so i will buy the processor and motherboard for my gaming needs.


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 21, 2008)

As per mfg warranty terms , your board is damage , it wont be repair under warranty due to pin damage .

intel warranty service station is at chennai not at banglore.

if your eng has sent to intel ask him for order or case no.


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 21, 2008)

My dealer told he will get me the processor slot changed and get it done for me. Also the RAM holder is having some problem, i mean one edge is broken, which holds the RAM holder, so will the RAM sit into it correctly.

I will check if it works fine, i mean motherboard, else i will get a new one...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

If so much is damaged.. Better get a new one...
I mean ICs, Ram Slots etc... So better to get a new one,..

OFFTOPIC: What was you doing with your PC? Wrestling?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

If u got that repaired then u will loose ur warranty because u are getting it repaired at INTEL service centre. So ultimately its of no use!
 Get a new one instead!


----------



## hellgate (Feb 21, 2008)

u sudnt hav wasted money in repairing in the first place and sud hav bought a new mobo.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think this has anything to do with the pins. May be. I face such problem many times. This is a ATX power supply bug according to my experience. I have to then remove the main input cable from the SMPS, keep it like that for about 5 mins. then its back to work on connecting. 

Did you try that ??


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes i did unplug all the power cables and reconnected them properly, Still it was giving the same Issues.

It is the issue with only the slot. 

As for warranty, the dealer said he cannot send to intel as it is a physical damage.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

3 bent pins ---just 3 ? take a very slim tweezer and raise the dead 
then send it to intel 
just dont do it urself


----------



## vivek404 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ good advice ! i second that!!


----------



## 100.dx (Feb 23, 2008)

go 4 new onw i think


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 25, 2008)

I got the processor slot and ram slot replaced, it cost me 400 rupees, when i borught it home and started to use it, it was fine. I had placed my CPU on the floor, so after using the USB(my cabinet has no front USB).

I lifted my CPU which was on the floor to push into the Table, again it switched off, so i unplugged the Power Supply and switched of the UPS. Now my system was giving shock, so i replaced the Spike Buster, but still my CPU is not booting.

I called my dealer and he told, remove the RAM and on the system, if the Beep sound comes, then the motherboard is fine, i tried that still it is not working.

Is it any issue with SMPS.

When i switch on the System it just works fine, all the fans will be running..

But i dont hear any beep from the motherboard, when RAM is connected or not fixed.

Please Help me.....................


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 25, 2008)

Check if u hav an earthing problem.


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 25, 2008)

There is no earthing problem, i checked this with a tester, and the spike buster had got reversed, some circuit problem.

Today evening i showed it to a near by service person. He tried with different SMPS, yet same issue, later he told it is the issue with motherboard.


----------



## sai_cool (Feb 25, 2008)

yaar, get ur mobo changed..


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 25, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> When i switch on the System it just works fine, all the fans will be running..
> 
> But i dont hear any beep from the motherboard, when RAM is connected or not fixed.
> 
> Please Help me.....................



Since the mobo doesnt boot with the RAM attached and u said u hav got ur SMPS checked, the mobo seems to be the culprit.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All,
Last saturday i got my motherboard replaced(which is what my dealer said) as it was under limited warranty.
He had sent it to Chennai for replacement. 
It worked fine, there. After i came home it was running fine, when i just moved the CPU to keep it into the table it got switched off again causing the same problem.
I usually do this moving of CPU from table onto the ground(floor) to use my USB-Drive as my cabinet has no front USB ports.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> Last saturday i got my motherboard replaced(which is what my dealer said) as it was under limited warranty.
> He had sent it to Chennai for replacement.
> It worked fine, there. After i came home it was running fine, when i just moved the CPU to keep it into the table it got switched off again causing the same problem.
> I usually do this moving of CPU from table onto the ground(floor) to use my USB-Drive as my cabinet has no front USB ports.


Now, this is a symptom of loose connection. The same problem even after replacing the mobo after moving the CPU. lol. this should not happen unless theres a loose connection somewhere inside.

Now what you are going to do ?

btw, which USB-Drive are you talking about ? a USB-HDD ?


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 10, 2008)

I am talking about the Pen-Drive, I had a USB HUB which used to work properly, later because of wear n tear the USB-HUB wire got cut.

I will again take it to my dealer on Tuseday, Is it any issue with SMPS connecting to the motherboard, while just lifting it gets off. But when i open the Cabinet and switch on the SMPS Power the processor fan will be running, but i get a very long sound (not the normal beep)

If still it happens so, i will change the Cabinet, SMPS, processor, RAM, mobo to upgrade to a Gaming PC.

But i will wait for this time and see what my dealer does it.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> I am talking about the Pen-Drive, I had a USB HUB which used to work properly, later because of wear n tear the USB-HUB wire got cut.
> 
> I will again take it to my dealer on Tuseday, Is it any issue with SMPS connecting to the motherboard, while just lifting it gets off. But when i open the Cabinet and switch on the SMPS Power the processor fan will be running, but i get a very long sound (not the normal beep)
> 
> ...


why the hell you have to shift the box to use a pen-drive ???

can't a pen-drive get fixed in the little place behind the cabinet and the wall ? lol


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 10, 2008)

Since the table is placed near the wall, i cant do it, i mean put the Pen-drive and remove, so i usually move CPU from the table.


----------



## kayos (Mar 10, 2008)

its a clear case of moving out of comfort zone.

ur cpu clearly doesnt like being shifted inside the table.

get it repaired and then start only when u have chosen a final place...

lol .. i guess u should check ur SMPS again .. or connectivity .. 
if all is fine then its ur mobo ..


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the SMPS has no problem, when the System got switched off, if i switch on the Processor Fan runs fine, also i have tried my SMPS in my friend's PC...

But till these days there was no problem while moving the CPU when on.


----------



## sjstays (Mar 12, 2008)

take the system back to ur dealer asap! newyas its always a good xcuse to get urself a new processor and a motherboard, nut this time make sure that u have a cabinet with front usb ports.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 12, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a new processor, motherboard, RAM, cabinet and SMPS. I want to buy a good one such that i dont need to change it in less than 3 years or so, also i want to play all current and upcoming games in my PC. Please do suggest me.

I am thinking of buying the following

Processor :
Core 2 Duo E8200 or
Quad Core Q6600

Motherboard :
ASUS P5n 32 E SLI or
ASUS Striker Extreme or
Any good one from Intel which has SLI, i dont want to do any over clocking
(My dealer says he will get me A-Bit but no sure of warranty and service for it)

RAM :
2 x 2GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM (Kingston 2GB 800MHz costs Rs 2300 @ my dealer, also he says warranty problem is there with CORSAIR so he wont give)

Cooler Master SMPS RP 500 or RP 600

Cabinet:
Coolermaster RC690 or 
any other good one

I want to buy these within Rs35000

Also if i use 4GB of RAM, can i use Windows XP Pro 32 bit version.

Also suggest me a good Graphics Card, currently i have XFX 7600GS 256MB DDR2, I want a good Dx10 Card (preferably nvidia chipset) so that my budget will be within Rs50000.

Waiting for your replies friends.

Please do suggest for how much cost can i give of the following components.

Cabinet with 350W SMPS - brought in Dec 2003
Processor Intel P4 2.66GHz - brought in Feb 2006
512MB DDR 400MHz RAM - brought in Feb 2006
450W UMAX SMPS - brought in Feb 2007
XFX 7600GS 256MB DDR2 PCI-E Card - brought in Feb 2007
1GB DDR 400MHz Transcend RAM - brought in Feb 2007

So that i can save some money to get new parts, as mentioned above.


----------



## chesss (Mar 12, 2008)

> I usually do this moving of CPU from table onto the ground(floor) to use my USB-Drive as my cabinet has no front USB ports.


 get a usb extension cable!!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 13, 2008)

I will take this saturday my system to the Dealer, if my motherboard cant be repaired, i will buy a new one.

Can any one of suggest a good stable motherboard within 10K range, anything good in intel, or asus. I do use it for gaming, but not preferring to overclock the processor.

Max within 20K-25K i want to buy the processor, mobo, RAM, PSU n Cabinet.

Also please do mention the cost in Bangalore
C2D E8200 ---- Rs 7850
Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM ---- Rs 2300
Please do suggest a good motherboard, PSU n Cabinet.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

Intel E8400 + MSI P7N SLi= 9400 + 9400 = 18800
Good Asus Mobo=P5K-C for 8800 but it lacks the features which this board has
2gb Kingston Ram=2k
Cooler Master 500W PSU=3.4k
And A Zebronics Cabby for 1.8-2k


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont need a SLI motherboard, nor any overclocking, can i know which intel mobo is good. If it is possible for me to make upto 30k i will be trying to buy ASUS P5N 32 E SLI.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

i recommended it bcoz it supports PCI 2.0 .Asus p5n32sli is not in production anymore and it supports only PCI 1.0
all new cards will be\are PCI 2.0


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there any good motherboard in Intel, i dont want to update my system or change for other 3-4 years.

Also what about XFX nForce 680i-LTSLI


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

Intel has DG33TL for 6.5k. or DX38BT (ddr3 board for 13k) .
but 3-4 yrs.u got 2 options then-
1.ur total budget is 50k?if yes get a quad core.would cost ~2k more than E8400 but its worth it. and rest same as above.  +a good gfx card--9600GT/8800GT/8800GTS 512mb .

2.dont buy a PC till sep-october.wait for DDR3/gfx prices to fall,new processors to come,get a DDR3 mobo , etc..


680Lt SLI is also PCI 1.0 even though its a good board.every 680i is almost obsolete now-the costly ones are still running but no use!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 13, 2008)

I already have a pc, but some motherboard problem as i mentioned in the thread, so i wanna change or get my board repaired. As i need it for my cousin's practicals and ofcourse for me to learn flash, play recent and future games without any problems.

My current pc configuration is
Pentium 4 2.66GHz
Intel D101GGC board
512MB DDR 400MHz RAM
Transcend 1GB DDR 400MHz RAM
XFX 7600GS 256MB DDR2 PCI-E
450W SMPS
320GB WD HDD
80GB Seagate HDD
40GB Seagate HDD
SONY DVD Writer
LG CD Writer
As mentioned in earlier posts my motherboard has some issues.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw that ASUS is coming with P5N-D motherboard, is it available in India.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

ASUS board are expensive but u can get the same option in MSI with decent price difference!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont know whether my dealer sells MSI. I have found him selling ASUS, Intel. 

Is MSI good compared to intel and ASUS.

I will be going to my dealer tomorrow, so will check out with him about MSI.

Other than MSI is there any other make which has a good motherboard within 10k-15k with PCI-E v2.0


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

buy it from another dealer in your city?its a good board.a similar board by Asus is almost here - but its a remake of P5N-e-sli so i'd avoid it until there's some good feedback.
Also there's Gigabyte X38 DQ6 but i dont know the cost and its availability.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Consider *Abit X38 Quad GT*  awesome board in 12K!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 14, 2008)

Does ATI Crossfire motherboards support nvidia cards, i have XFX 7600GS PCI-E Card.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

^ only a single card would work.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 14, 2008)

My dealer says, he can get me Abit motherboard, but servicing and warranty will be an issue.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I got the cost of the following parts from my dealer (in Bangalore)

*Processor*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 *7600*
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 *10450*

*Motherboard*
Intel DQ35JO *6500*
Abit IP 35 Pro *9950*
Abit IX 38 Quad GT *11900*

*SMPS*
Coolermaster RP600 *3400*

*RAM*
Kingston 800MHz DDR2 *2500*

*Cabinet*
Zebronics Antibiotic *2100*

How is Intel DQ35JO, but it has no PCI-E version 2. While Abit IX 38 Quad GT has PCI-E version 2.0,

So which motherboard is the best, shall i go for Q6600 processor.

So that i can buy the components next Saturday.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 16, 2008)

^ Processor good.
But r u serious about the motherboard? I mean there is no comparison b/w Quad GT and this DQ35 board from Intel.

INTEL boards are crap if u ask me. I 'de recommend Abit-IP-35-E over this INTEL DQ35JO board!

How much is this RAM, is it 2X1GB sticks or is it 2GB single module?

Check that Cooler Master Elite 330 cabinet too.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 16, 2008)

No i will be getting Quad GT, RAM is 2GB Stick, I will see if coolermaster is available, if so i will get it.

I want to know onething, Quad GT has PCI-E  version 2 support, i have XFX 7600GS card, does the board support my Graphics Card, if it supports i will opt to buy the following.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600    *10450*
Abit IX 38 Quad GT    *11900*
Coolermaster RP600    *3400*
Kingston 800MHz 2GB DDR2    *2500 x2*
Zebronics Antibiotic    *2100*

Also if i use 4GB RAM should i use 64-bit OS, i already have win xp pro (32-bit) installed in my hard disk right now.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 17, 2008)

Guys please help me, i need to buy them very soon within this week.

I saw in many other forums in google search,
They say Antibiotic cabinet is not good, also it has no front fan so there are chances of hard disk getting a lot of heat.

What about Zebronics Bijli, CoolerMaster Elite 330.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 17, 2008)

My vote for CM Elite 330!

Go for the IP-35 Pro, u can save some cash and buy 2X2GB 800Mhz RAM.
Rest of the setup is good.

for graphics card: 'Yes' if it is PCI-E (which u already mentioned)!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok will try to get either of those two, i prefer IX 38 Quad GT bcoz it has PCI-E version 2 slots, i will try to get one more 2GB RAM along with the above stuffs, also can i know how much does a 120mm cooling fan costm as Elite 330 has only 1 fan i the box, and one more slot available for the fan.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 17, 2008)

The Glacial tech 120mm with 4 LEDs @ 300/-
And may i advice u one more thing:
Use an 80mm fan in the front too which blows air inside and a 120mm at the back which blows air out!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 18, 2008)

Suppose if i use 4GB or 6GB of RAM should i use 64 bit OS. or the normal 32 bit version works fine.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

64bit OS , since u cant use more than 3gb ram on a 32bit one.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 18, 2008)

Can i know what is the reason, why only maximum of 3GB RAM is supported by 32 bit OS. 

I found in this Microsoft link *www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/pae_os.mspx that 32 bit supports maximum of 4GB RAM.

Also maximum memory supported by 32 bit OS is 2 power(32) i.e. 4GB

Also if i use 3GB of RAM can i use it as dual channel.

Does Core 2 Quad Q6000 processor support 32 bit OS.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well thats the limitation of the 32-Bit OS, probably the reason would be that at the time this OS was created, no body had thought about have RAM more than 4GB and AFAIK those motherboards support 4GB of RAM MAX. But now days u can see that even a moderate motherboard support 8GB RAM, even 32GB and so on...

3GB RAM can't be used as Dual Channel because for dual channel setup u need IDENTICAL modules. U can opt for a Quad Channel, its like going even all the way.
Q6600 does support 32-bit OS.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 18, 2008)

Then i will try having either 2 1GB RAM's, or 2 2GB RAM's to use as dual channel.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 18, 2008)

2X2 is a better to opt for, if u ask me!


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 20, 2008)

What about ASUS Maximus Formula board.
If you people suggest i will buy that, and buy E8200 processor instead of Q6600 processor.
else i will try to extend my budget by 4-5k to get Q6600.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 21, 2008)

Also i need to create a Network at home with my laptop and printer, so can i know which is the best ethernet switch or hub, i want a 8-port one.

Also please do tell me about the ASUS Maximus Formula motherboard.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I have one doubt. Does ASUS Maximus Formula support 32 bit OS.

Also please do tell me whether to buy A-Bit IX38 Quad GT or ASUS Maximus Formula motherboards. I am planning to buy the ASUS Maximus Formula board.

Also can i get to know the cost of ASUS board in Bangalore.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Maximus Formula* and *X38 Quad GT* have same chipset i.e X38 and more or less both are almost same performer. Pick one which is cheaper!


----------

